
Web design is dead - prostoalex
http://mashable.com/2015/07/06/why-web-design-dead/
======
kardashev
I would love to see a return to simple designs where the majority of kB come
from content vs ads, tracking, advanced 'design' that's annoying.

------
pookeh
Note: this article is from July 2015.

------
ArtDev
Trash article.

Points 1-5 are plain idiotic.

